# Android Market refund window going to 15 minutes



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

from 24 hours ......that is not going over at all. Google is going to see a big drop in app purchases. Very bad move.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Read more here : http://www.androidcentral.com/googl...rket-featues-refund-window-shrinks-15-minutes


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Which is 15 minutes longer than you can get from Apple, at least easily.

Still not going to be a popular change.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't even know they had a refund policy.
I've never needed it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Which is 15 minutes longer than you can get from Apple, at least easily.
> 
> Still not going to be a popular change.


Actually, I think the current policy at Apple is 90 days.

http://seekingalpha.com/article/128039-apples-iphone-app-refund-policies-unfair-to-developers
http://www.iphonefootprint.com/2009/04/how-to-claim-app-store-refund/

I thought the 24 hours was kinda short but 15 minutes is insane. I guess I'll be very, very pickey about getting apps for my Captivate. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Apple is wary about giving the refund.

I think 15 minutes is way too short, and I thought 24 hours was crazy.

I'd be happy with 12 hours. Not that it affects me much anyway, but after being burned by the whole Dish Sling app debacle I'm not spending the money again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Actually, I think the current policy at Apple is 90 days.
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/128039-apples-iphone-app-refund-policies-unfair-to-developers
> http://www.iphonefootprint.com/2009/04/how-to-claim-app-store-refund/
> ...


I didn't know there was a refund policy. However, it sounded like Android refunds were very automatic. I know someone who told me he got a refund within a few minutes.

Most of the apps I buy are 99 cents to 1.99. I'm not likely to bother to try to get a refund at those prices.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Which is 15 minutes longer than you can get from Apple, at least easily.
> 
> Still not going to be a popular change.


I have gotten refunds on at least 2 or 3 apps from Apple with no issue, even weeks later.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> I didn't know there was a refund policy. However, it sounded like Android refunds were very automatic. I know someone who told me he got a refund within a few minutes.
> 
> Most of the apps I buy are 99 cents to 1.99. I'm not likely to bother to try to get a refund at those prices.


I've refunded several Android apps and they were always very fast and completely automatic. I'll have to be sure to test any apps I buy very quickly now with the new 15 minute window. Hopefully this is something that Google reviews and extends again, I think 15 minutes is way too short.


----------

